# My smallist engine



## DavesWimshurst (May 27, 2009)

Been playing with my camera and thought others might like to see an engine under steam. It's the thimble engine design by J Senft. I deviated from the original design by spinning my own thimble out of copper and changed the piston material from stainless steel to brass. I couldn't make a number 78 drill (0.016 inch) go through ss late at night!





Dave


----------



## Maryak (May 27, 2009)

Dave,

Neat Sweet and petite. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 27, 2009)

That was awesome!!!

What was the bore and stroke on the little gem? Flywheel diameter?


----------



## DavesWimshurst (May 27, 2009)

Steve,
It's 1/16 inch bore and stroke. The flywheel is 0.25 inch dia. by 0.10 inch thick. I probably should have simulated spokes but my eyes hurt by then. I wound up fashioning drills out of sewing needles. The shafts were bits of needles and small music wire as needed. I made two but one didn't run as well so I usually pass that one around to onlookers while running the good one.
Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 27, 2009)

DavesWimshurst  said:
			
		

> Steve,
> It's 1/16 inch bore and stroke. The flywheel is 0.25 inch dia.



I also built a 1/16 X 1/16 with a 1/4 inch flywheel. I know what you went thru. Very nice job!


----------



## wmf138 (May 27, 2009)

Very nice piece 

sounds like its going some nice revs any idea how fast

Wayne


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 27, 2009)

Good grief! I thought it was fly or something and your finger was going to flick it off!

Very nice.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 27, 2009)

Love it! Aren't the small ones a joy to build.  Truth is, I'll bet you got a lot of satisfaction when it ran for the first time.  :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## rake60 (May 28, 2009)

Nice Work! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Rick


----------



## PhillyVa (May 28, 2009)

Must say your eyes are better that mine.
 th_wav Great Job th_wav

Regards

Philly


----------



## two dogs (May 28, 2009)

Wow! 
That's impressive! 
Elmers Tiny was enough for my eyesight.

Mark


----------



## SignalFailure (May 29, 2009)

Dave, that's ridiculously small!! Well done :bow:

Your next challenge is to build a valve-operated engine of similar size :big: :big:


----------

